# upgrading jdk issues



## legleon (Jun 10, 2012)

*H*i there, *I'm* trying to update my java. The problem is *I* suck at bsd FreeBSD and just "did stuff". *I'm* running  7.2-STABLE FreeBSD. When *I* try to `make install clean` for jdk7 *I* get a wall of text but then this at the bott*o*m.


```
WARNING: This build does not include running javadoc.
ERROR: The version of ant being used is older than
the required version of '1.7.1'. 
The version of ant found was '1.6.0'.
Exiting because of the above error(s).
gmake: *** [post-sanity] Error 1
*** Error code 1

Stop in /basejail/usr/ports/java/openjdk7.
```

*I'm* not great but *I'm* guessing *I* need to update ant, so *I* tried to do this (again not sure if this was the right thing to do).

```
:devel/apache-ant # make install clean
===>  Installing for apache-ant-1.8.2_1
===>   apache-ant-1.8.2_1 depends on executable: classpath - found
===>   apache-ant-1.8.2_1 depends on file: /usr/local/openjdk6/bin/java - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/openjdk6/bin/java in /usr/ports/java/openjdk6
===>  Patching for openjdk6-b24_4
===>  Applying extra patch /basejail/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/files/icedtea/7032388-work_without_cmov_instruction.patch
1 out of 2 hunks failed--saving rejects to hotspot/src/cpu/x86/vm/assembler_x86.cpp.rej
Ignoring previously applied (or reversed) patch.
1 out of 1 hunks ignored--saving rejects to hotspot/src/cpu/x86/vm/assembler_x86.hpp.rej
Ignoring previously applied (or reversed) patch.
2 out of 2 hunks ignored--saving rejects to hotspot/src/cpu/x86/vm/c1_LIRAssembler_x86.cpp.rej
Ignoring previously applied (or reversed) patch.
1 out of 1 hunks ignored--saving rejects to hotspot/src/cpu/x86/vm/c1_Runtime1_x86.cpp.rej
Ignoring previously applied (or reversed) patch.
3 out of 3 hunks ignored--saving rejects to hotspot/src/cpu/x86/vm/templateTable_x86_32.cpp.rej
*** Error code 8

Stop in /basejail/usr/ports/java/openjdk6.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /basejail/usr/ports/java/openjdk6.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /basejail/usr/ports/devel/apache-ant.
```

*I*f anyone could help me that would be great!

*T*hanks in advance.


----------

